# 06 650 H1 Clutch Maintenance and upgrade how to's.



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

I Change the oil 2 times a year with Amsoil 0W-40, Clean air filter and change plug, Change Gear oil every couple Years with Amsoil Severe Gear and I changed the U Joints along with all the CV boots and all the Shock and A Arm bushings from a Guy that makes them from this board.


I have never touched the Clutches So i am thinking of pulling them apart and at least cleaning them ( I do My sled clutches a few times a season Not sure why i have never touched these ). 

Any Tips on taking them apart? 

Anything I should look for?
Anything I should change? Rollers? Belt? Spring?
Should I run stock or order something else for my kind of riding?
Stock appears to be a lot cheaper price wise and Honestly I am not sure if I really need anything else, I just want them to work correctly and would like a little more top speed.
Do I need to set clutch alignment and Belt deflection? If so how. Thanks


----------

